# Hair color websites?



## sharpd1saster (Apr 11, 2007)

Do any of you guys know any up to date websites that feature different types of hair colors/highlights/etc?  I have dark brown/black hair, and I'm contemplating doing something different to the color.  

Thank you!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 11, 2007)

http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?...B752B818938949

whole bunch of links there
also try www.beautyriot.com for more traditional stuff
HTH!


----------

